# West Bend, WIS. - 2010 Christmas Carol



## ncstorrs (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello All - 

I've been away from theater for about 10 years. Never one to take on small things, we've chosen to do the Classic Christmas Carol. Why not? Lot's of challenges! I'm diving in - both feet, up to my waist! (I'm producer/director)

We have a Great Script with a narrator part (Dickens) which helps to transition scenes. Theater will be 3/4-round. No Flyspace, but open trusses that could perhaps give us some fun options.

I'm seeking ideas & feedback regarding special effects for A Christmas Carol. We have lots of time, and we want special effects to be SPECTACULAR.

Things we hope to create in our production will be


SNOW
Fog on the streets of London in a very small theater
Haze or other effect to allude to Scrooge being in a dream-like state as he experiences all of the ghosts...
A very ethereal Marley's Ghost... floating maybe?
A "magical" feeling for a fairy-like "Ghost of Christmas Past - maybe incorporating fiber optics? IN the costume, in the hair?
Dreamlike lighting as Scrooge views his former lives with the ghost of Christmas Past
Gas-light on a city street
A truly imposing, "Ghost of Christmas Yet to Come" - the "grim reaper" maybe with more "pizazz"
I'd like ideas from you - Maybe some things you have tried or would try if you could... Let's make this an idea-a-thon. 

(Help?)


----------



## lieperjp (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, ncstorrs!

Welcome to CB! All off the information you seek will come to you - but the new member board isn't really the place to seek it. The search tool is your friend - search for these topics and gather some background knowledge on the topics and come back with specific questions. 

Also, just because I'm nosy and I'm from the area (Jackson) what venue in West Bend are you using?


----------

